# Ribbonfish Recipe



## Sailor50

My wife cooks them up every month or so (frozen ones) and this is how she cooks them;

Clean them like a regular fish, cut the head off and gut them, You don't "scale" them or fillet them.

Cut into 4-6" lengths

Wash them off

Put some salt on both sides 

Put some cooking oil in a frying pan, enough to cover the bottom and then some

Fry one side until golden brown, then turn over and fry the other side

Remove and place on paper towel

She serves them with rice and various Korean kimchi, so if you like spicy food, the spices come from the side dishes

They do have a lot of rib bones, but the meat just flakes off of them and are not that hard to separate.


----------



## Chris V

I'm not picky about what kind of fishI'm eating as long as it tastes good.

I've always prepared them with 3 #4 trebles and a jighead in the lips but I'll give yours a try


----------

